# Cat calling whilst pregnant?



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, 
My girl was mated almost 3 weeks ago (I am a small registered breeder with GCCF). She is 4 years old and last had a litter 10 months ago, so she is in fab shape & condition. She has always got pregnant no problems, so I took her stud and the mating was witnessed. She has been in FULL call now twice since the mating?? I am really confused. She has also pinked up! 
My vet said I can take her in for a scan which I will do, but he also said it could just be hormones playing up. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I have one that did that, she was pregnant and successfully had her litter. A friends Bengal girl does it every litter too.

I have a maiden girl mated 35 days ago (daughter of the one mentioned above) who is intent on tricking me and keeping me guessing as to whether she is or isn't pregnant. Pinked up and belly is firm-ish. She isn't doing full on heat cycles though, just trilling and pacing periodically. 

But if you want to know for a sure a scan or even palpitating will tell you


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My Birman called at about 8 weeks both times. ANd I've heard tell of others doing like Spotty Cats said. Either spend money on a scan or wait. If she's pinked up I would imagine she's pregnant.


----------



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

Update.... she is NOT pregnant. Phew, at least this uncomplicates things a bit!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Just being curious, but how did you find that out?


----------



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

well, her pinkies 'unpinked' ! its a possibility that she may have absorbed. I am going to get her scanned next week, just as a precaution - the vet said wait until she would have been at least 28 days. Possible ovarian cyst, but he said a cyst may be too small to be seen on a scan anyway.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

They don't stay pink, that's why you need to be sure of the 21st day as they will fade afterwards and you've missed the sign.


----------

